# Bubble nests



## gbeauvin (Apr 22, 2009)

Is it possible to entice a male betta to build a bubble nest without actually breeding? I have no desire to house, feed, raise, and then find homes for hundreds of baby betta fish, but it'd be pretty cool to see a bubblenest get built.

-Rick


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If your Betta is happy he will build a nest without coaxing,
When they get older some stop making nests,

Just keep his water clean and changed according to your tank size,
Also anything that disturbs the surface water will destroy nests faster then they can build them.

Some may try to tell you, that you have to have a big tank in order to get nests, Well that's totally not true,

If that were true then my dozen in small one gallon tanks shouldn't have the hugh nests they do every morning When I change there water,

I get more nests and bigger nests from my males in the smaller tanks, The bigger up I go in tank size the less nests I get.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine build nests and they are in small containers.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I've noticed no real correlation between the size of tank the betta is kept in and the frequency and size of their bubblenests. I'd say it has more to do with other factors like water temp, food (the day after my bettas get live food always results in big bubblenests) and who they are trying to strut their stuff too (ie, other males or females).


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

My betta hasnt built any bubble nest for a few days. does the waterline make a difference?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

well guess he just would rather swim around. then build for now..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He may build one when he's ready. My new one hasn't built one yet.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

My betta built a nest when he was in that little plastic cup (before I got him). I put him in his own ten gallon, but he never really liked the large and open space. He didn't ever make even the smallest bubble nest. I then tried him in a 5 gallon tank and the next morning he had a huge nest. I guess it's just wherever they feel comfortable.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

You will get more nests and bigger nests in smaller containers,
All mine in one gallon tanks make nests nearly everyday, right now all but one has a bubblenest.
2 to 5 gallons, half have a nest right now, 10 gallon tanks, None has a nest right now,,

Been seeing this for a long time now,.

Betta's are happiest in smaller well maintained tanks, 
If you ain't gonna maintain it properly then go for the bigger tanks,


----------

